# let the flush begin!



## ag3dw (May 13, 2006)

Animas is up too, still a little off color. Smelters is fun tho. B glad when it "clears" out.


----------



## Roguelawyer (Apr 2, 2015)

Yes, all of the white goodness from heaven is quickly turning to water  . . .


. . . time to mow the lawn and start riding the water!


----------

